# Blinklicht



## dennish23 (7 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Liebe Forumgemeinde 

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich ein Blinklicht programmiere das mit hilfe einer Bool Variable angesteuert wird? 

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand eine Lösungsvariante hätte. 

MFG Dennis


----------



## Ralle (7 Oktober 2008)

Das fördert die Suchfunktion des Forums zu Tage:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19376&highlight=Blinker


----------

